# JD955 PTO Lever Engagement



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have 2/1998 models; both have a vertical lever to the left of the steering that you push upward to engage the PTO. They are suppose to stay upward when engaged!! I have made a manual lock to hold them in position. That works fine; but something is amiss. Any ideas?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe there is a magnetic coil involved with the lever. When all the safeties are "satisfied" the coil is energized and holds the lever in the ON position. If something interrupts that circuit, the spring loaded linkage returns to the OFF position. Ran into that once on a 755. Guessing it's probably a similar system.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

This JD is 21 yrs old so ALL the safety switches have been dismantled; I am sure; but will check all that out. Thanks


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

If pto engages when lever is pushed forward, then the electromagnet is working. There is a spring steel criss cross wire in the slot that the lever rides in. That "spring" is what holds the lever in the engaged position. Part number is M119906 , #24 in diagram.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

these JDs were abused & parts removed, etc; so that is the problem. Thanks


----------

